# Avengers: Endgame - Filmkritik: Das große Ende einer Ära



## Felix Schuetz (24. April 2019)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Avengers: Endgame - Filmkritik: Das große Ende einer Ära* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Avengers: Endgame - Filmkritik: Das große Ende einer Ära*


----------



## Wubaron (24. April 2019)

Mich stören Spoiler nicht (Ich mag keine Überaschungen und weiß gerne was mich erwartet) und ich werde den Film erst schauen können wenn er auf iTunes verfügbar ist. (Will nicht ins Kino gehen).
Gibt es deshalb irgendwo ein Review mit spoilern? Ich möchte einfach wissen was passiert und wie es ausgeht. 

Wer ist z.B. hier gemeint? "Den unglückseligen Helden, der in diesem Film zur Witzfigur degradiert wird."


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. April 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Mich stören Spoiler nicht (Ich mag keine Überaschungen und weiß gerne was mich erwartet) und ich werde den Film erst schauen können wenn er auf iTunes verfügbar ist. (Will nicht ins Kino gehen).
> Gibt es deshalb irgendwo ein Review mit spoilern? Ich möchte einfach wissen was passiert und wie es ausgeht.
> 
> Wer ist z.B. hier gemeint? "Den unglückseligen Helden, der in diesem Film zur Witzfigur degradiert wird."


Ich schreibe gerade etwas in der Richtung.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. April 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> Mich stören Spoiler nicht (Ich mag keine Überaschungen und weiß gerne was mich erwartet) und ich werde den Film erst schauen können wenn er auf iTunes verfügbar ist. (Will nicht ins Kino gehen).
> Gibt es deshalb irgendwo ein Review mit spoilern? Ich möchte einfach wissen was passiert und wie es ausgeht.
> 
> Wer ist z.B. hier gemeint? "Den unglückseligen Helden, der in diesem Film zur Witzfigur degradiert wird."


Falls du dich so richtig spoilern willst, bitte: http://www.pcgames.de/Avengers-Endg...Credits-Ueberraschung-Marvel-Spoiler-1280540/


----------



## Wubaron (24. April 2019)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Falls du dich so richtig spoilern willst, bitte: http://www.pcgames.de/Avengers-Endg...Credits-Ueberraschung-Marvel-Spoiler-1280540/



Wow, klasse. Vielen Dank.


----------



## AdamJenson (24. April 2019)

Sind die Avengers Filme wirklich so gut ? Habe bisher keinen gesehen weil sie einfach an mir vorbei gegangen sind irgendwie.


----------



## Bonkic (24. April 2019)

Wubaron schrieb:


> (Ich mag keine Überaschungen und weiß gerne was mich erwartet)



wie überaus ungewöhnlich.


----------



## pcg-veteran (26. April 2019)

Biologisch gesehen ist so eine Dezimierung um 50% keine große Katastrophe, sofern es gleichmäßig auf die Geschlechter und Altersgruppen verteilt ist. 1974 hatte die Menschheit 4 Milliarden, heute sind es 8 Milliarden. Man könnte die Verluste also relativ schnell durch mehr Sex und Kinder wieder ausgleichen, und Wohnraum würde vorrübergehend auch deutlich günstiger werden. Auswirkungen auf den Klimawandel wären auch reduziert.

Anders sähe es aus, wenn Thanos zum Beispiel nur die Weibchen/Frauen weggeschnippt hätte, die ja auch ca, 50% der Population ausmachen, oder nur die Kinder und jungen Leute. Davon würde sich eine Population u.U. gar nicht mehr erholen und aussterben.

Da sich Populationen normal relativ schnell wieder erholen, ist Thanos Fingerschnippen auf der Zeitskala eines Gottes oder Titanen ziemlich witzlos, es sei denn, er möchte alle paar Jahre aufs neue Schnippen, was mit der Zeit ziemlich nervig werden kann.


----------



## RedDragon20 (26. April 2019)

AdamJenson schrieb:


> Sind die Avengers Filme wirklich so gut ? Habe bisher keinen gesehen weil sie einfach an mir vorbei gegangen sind irgendwie.


Sehr gutes Popcorn-Kino auf jedenfall. Du solltest halt nur keinen großen Tiefgang erwarten.  Manche MCU-Filme sind nicht so pralle, andere widerum sind schon deutlich besser.


----------



## Spiritogre (26. April 2019)

AdamJenson schrieb:


> Sind die Avengers Filme wirklich so gut ? Habe bisher keinen gesehen weil sie einfach an mir vorbei gegangen sind irgendwie.



Ich finde sie einen Ticken schlechter als die Captain America Filme. 

Generell sind sie aber eben Titel, die man dann am besten schauen kann, wenn man die Einzel-Serien der teilnehmenden Helden kennt bzw. muss man die ja inzwischen in der entsprechenden Reihenfolge schauen, da sie Serienübergreifend aufeinander aufbauen. D.h. um Avengers wirklich zu genießen muss man mind. noch Captain America und Iron Man sehen. Thor wäre ebenfalls sehr hilfreich und der Dr. Strange Film ist auch ratsam (ist eh der beste MCU Film) da doch sonst immer ein paar Fragezeichen auftauchen können. 
Selbst Spiderman (obwohl von Sony) und Antman sind inzwischen mit reinverwoben. Der 2. Antman Film ist für Avengers Endgame quasi auch direkte Vorgeschichte, da er dort endet, wo auch Avengers Infinity War aufhört. 

Einzig Hulk ist nicht sooo wirklich notwendig, da er als früher Einzelfilm noch nichts von den Ereignissen erahnen lässt und eher für sich alleine steht.

Hier die Liste der Infinity Saga des MCU in der Reihenfolge:

The Infinity Saga: 

*1.1 Phase One*
        1.1.1 Iron Man (2008 )
        1.1.2 The Incredible Hulk (2008 )
        1.1.3 Iron Man 2 (2010)
        1.1.4 Thor (2011)
        1.1.5 Captain America: The First Avenger (2011)
        1.1.6 Marvel's The Avengers (2012)

*1.2 Phase Two*
        1.2.1 Iron Man 3 (2013)
        1.2.2 Thor: The Dark World (2013)
        1.2.3 Captain America: The Winter Soldier (2014)
        1.2.4 Guardians of the Galaxy (2014)
        1.2.5 Avengers: Age of Ultron (2015)
        1.2.6 Ant-Man (2015)

*1.3 Phase Three*
        1.3.1 Captain America: Civil War (2016)
        1.3.2 Doctor Strange (2016)
        1.3.3 Guardians of the Galaxy Vol. 2 (2017)
        1.3.4 Spider-Man: Homecoming (2017)
        1.3.5 Thor: Ragnarok (2017)
        1.3.6 Black Panther (2018 )
        1.3.7 Avengers: Infinity War (2018 )
        1.3.8 Ant-Man and the Wasp (2018 )
        1.3.9 Captain Marvel (2019)
        1.3.10 Avengers: Endgame (2019)


----------



## Clooney66 (2. Mai 2019)

Für mich war Thors veränderter Zustand 5 Jahre nach der Katastrophe einer der witzigsten Einfälle in der MCU-Historie und psychologisch ohne weiteres nachvollziehbar. Er ist mit seinen vielen Rückschlägen nicht zurechtgekommen, er hat seine gesamte Familie und mehrere Freunde verloren, er hat Schuldgefühle für sein wiederholtes Versagen und versucht dies auf eine Weise zu kompensieren, die in seinem Charakter von Anfang an angelegt war. Tragik und Komik finden hier optimal zueinander und bieten Thor schließlich auch die Möglichkeit für einen interessanten Neustart, um wieder in die Heldenrolle zurückzufinden. Es sieht nun ganz danach aus, dass er dem MCU noch für eine Weile erhalten bleibt.


----------

